# AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger



## SimonG (15. September 2014)

*AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*

AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger

Am vergangenen Dienstag (9. September), als Apple mit großen Tamtam die neue Generation iPhone samt passender Smartwatch vorstellte, sprach AMD Geschäftsführer Rory Read vor Investoren der Deutschen Bank erstmals über den Nachfolger der Bulldozer-Architektur. Sie hat den Codename "Zen" (K12) und soll vermutlich 2015 auf den Markt kommen. Mutmaßlich handelt es sich dabei um den x86-Kern für die ebenfalls für 2015 angekündigten "Project Skybrige" Server APUs, die es auch in einer pinkompatiblen Variante mit ARM-Kern geben soll.
Technische Daten nannte Read dabei nicht. Er sprach lediglich davon, dass sich AMD mitten in der Phase der Umstrukturierung befinde, die wohl 2016 abgeschlossen sein soll. Er gab auch zu dass die 2011 vorgestellte Bulldozer-Architektur nicht "the game changeing part" war, womit man jetzt 4 Jahre leben müsse (daher 2015).

Bisher ging man davon aus, dass K12 AMDs zukünftigen ARMv8 kompatiblen Kern bezeichne, doch nun wurde die Bezeichnung ebenfalls für den Bulldozer-Nachfolger "Zen" verwendet.
Man erwartete für 2015 eigentlich auch, dass die ersten x68 Skybridge CPUs mit "Jaguar+" Kernen erscheinen - jetzt ist auch noch "Zen" im Spiel.

Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass 2015 wie angekündigt die Skybridge APUs erscheinen, mit einer Neuentwicklung für die ARM-Modelle und Jaguar+ Kernen für x86.
Die Markteinführung der neu angekündigten "Zen"-Kerne erwarte ich für 2016.
Generell bin ich froh, dass AMD gemerkt hat, dass Bulldozer eine Sackgasse war und auf einen komplette Neuentwicklung setzt. Auch die Entwicklung von ARM-Kernen für Server halte ich für zukunftsfähig.

Quellen:
Advanced Micro Devices' (AMD) CEO Rory Read Presents At Deutsche Bank Technology Conference (Transcript) | Seeking Alpha
AMD-Chef kündigt bessere x86-Mikroarchitektur "Zen" an | heise online
AMD: Pinkompatible 20-nm-SoCs mit ARM oder x86 | heise online (alt)


----------



## BiosShock (15. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*

Ich finde den FX nun nicht als Reinfall(Sackgasse). Von der Leistung bin ich voll auf zu Frieden. Ich sah den (bis vor kurzen noch der "Erste")Bulldozer als Entwickler-CPU. Das Henne Ei Problem. Nun ja, wie man sich täuschen kann...


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



BiosShock schrieb:


> Ich finde den FX nun nicht als Reinfall(Sackgasse). Von der Leistung bin ich voll auf zu Frieden. Ich sah den (bis vor kurzen noch der "Erste")Bulldozer als Entwickler-CPU. Das Henne Ei Problem. Nun ja, wie man sich täuschen kann...


 
Hängt auch stark vom Betrachtungswinkel ab ob man ihn als Reinfall oder einfach nur stark verfrüht ansieht.
Aus Sicht des durchschnittlichen Anwenders ist die CPU ein sehr großer Reinfall gewesen. Er war langsamer und stromhungriger als die Konkurenz.

Seine Stärke, stark paralelisierte Anwendungen konnte er nicht zur genüge ausspielen und es war eine Stärke die momentan nur ein verhältnismäßig kleiner Teil der Anwender benötigt und selbst da schon sehr stark Spezialisierte.
Vieleicht hätte das in 20 Jahren anders ausgesehen, aber im Moment war der "Grill"doozer bzgl dem Konzept einfach seiner Zeit zu weit vorraus da einfach weit mehr IPC als parallele Berechnung im Heimbereich gefragt ist.

Von diversen anderen Mängeln abseits der Architektur mal ganz abgeshen...


----------



## Rollora (16. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



BiosShock schrieb:


> Ich finde den FX nun nicht als Reinfall(Sackgasse). Von der Leistung bin ich voll auf zu Frieden. Ich sah den (bis vor kurzen noch der "Erste")Bulldozer als Entwickler-CPU. Das Henne Ei Problem. Nun ja, wie man sich täuschen kann...


Der Bulldozer ist, obwohl 8 Kerne:
-langsamer als ein Intel 4 kerner
-braucht trotz langsamer mehr strom
-hat trotz langsamer mehr Takt.
- er hat mehr Diefläche als ein Konkurrenz 4 Kerner, der ihn aber quasi überall überrundet. Und das obwohl der 4 Kerner auch noch eine iGPU mitschleppt
- selbst bei 5 Ghz und 220 Watt ist er langsamer als was Intel bei ca 80 Watt anbietet
- langsamer als sein Vorgänger "Phenom 2"
...

Technisch ist Bulldozer eine katastrophe. In JEDEM Gebiet. Es gibt quasi nix wo der Bulldozer gut ist. Multithreading? 
Gibt ja auch 8, 12... sogar 18 Kerner von Intel.
Das einzige was man machen konnte ist vom Preis her runterzugehen, damit man sagen kann "Für den Preis ist er gut".
Aber eigentlich ist er technisch gesehen einfach nur schlecht und ein Rückschritt. Das hat man schon vor 2-3 Jahren mal von AMD hinter vorgehaltener Hand gesagt

Vor Release hieß es von Seiten der Fanboys immer "Bye Bye Intel", zu Releas hieß es "ist ja eine Server-optimierte Architektur" und jetzt wo AMD einen Nachfolger ankündigt ist kommen erste daher und sagen "das war wohl nix, aber jetzt schlägt AMD zurück". Bei Servern schlug sich "Bulli" übrigens auch eher katastrophal.


----------



## SimonG (16. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



BiosShock schrieb:


> Ich finde den FX nun nicht als Reinfall(Sackgasse). Von der Leistung bin ich voll auf zu Frieden. Ich sah den (bis vor kurzen noch der "Erste")Bulldozer als Entwickler-CPU. Das Henne Ei Problem. Nun ja, wie man sich täuschen kann...


 
Sackgasse, weil es AMD trotz mehrfacher Überarbeitung leider nicht geschafft hat einen konkurrenzfähigen FX-Prozessor anzubieten.
Damals, vor fünf Jahren, habe ich mir ein AM3+ Board und einen Phenom II X4 955 gekauft. Mit dem Gedanken, wenn die Leistung mal nicht mehr ausreichen sollte auf einen FX zu wechseln.
Mittlerweile ist die Leistung trotz Übertaktung auf 3,7 GHz nicht immer ausreichend für aktuelle Spiele. Es wäre also eigentlich an der Zeit für etwas neues. Doch AMD hat einfach keine brauchbare CPU im Angebot, die die Neuanschaffung wert wäre. Ich hatte erwartet, dass man nach fünf Jahen zum gleichen Preis eine deutlich bessere CPU bekommt. Dem ist aber nicht so, deswegen habe ich den Phenom II noch und das wird wohl auch noch eine Weile so bleiben. Notfalls verträgt mein X4 955 auch noch ein paar Hertz mehr, wenn die Kühlung verbessert wird.


----------



## VikingGe (16. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



> Sackgasse, weil es AMD trotz mehrfacher Überarbeitung leider nicht geschafft hat einen konkurrenzfähigen FX-Prozessor anzubieten.


Naja, die einzige Überarbeitung, die auf dem Desktop gelandet ist, war Piledriver. AMD hat es ja weder für nötig befunden, den APUs mal ein Modul mehr zu spendieren, noch die Steamroller-Kerne auf AM3+ zu bringen - klar, beides nicht so der große Wurf, aber ersteres hätte doch zumindest die Plattform etwas attraktiver gemacht und letzteres möglicherweise nen Viermoduler mit ~8350-Leistung und 95W TDP ermöglicht. Was die Probleme natürlich auch nicht alle beseitigt, aber zumindest auf dem Papier schöner aussieht. Man hätte zumindest mal _irgendwas_ im Angebot gehabt.

Vishera ist im Gegensatz zu Zambezi zwar keine Vollkatastrophe und besonders für Linux-Arbeitstiere durchaus brauchbare CPUs, aber... es sind jetzt seit zwei Jahren dieselben Chips und ein drittes Jahr steht uns bevor. Wie gesagt, die werden mit der Zeit auch nicht besser.


----------



## Rollora (16. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



VikingGe schrieb:


> Naja, die einzige Überarbeitung, die auf dem Desktop gelandet ist, war Piledriver. AMD hat es ja weder für nötig befunden, den APUs mal ein Modul mehr zu spendieren, noch die Steamroller-Kerne auf AM3+ zu bringen - klar, beides nicht so der große Wurf, aber ersteres hätte doch zumindest die Plattform etwas attraktiver gemacht und letzteres möglicherweise nen Viermoduler mit ~8350-Leistung und 95W TDP ermöglicht. Was die Probleme natürlich auch nicht alle beseitigt, aber zumindest auf dem Papier schöner aussieht. Man hätte zumindest mal _irgendwas_ im Angebot gehabt.
> 
> Vishera ist im Gegensatz zu Zambezi zwar keine Vollkatastrophe und besonders für Linux-Arbeitstiere durchaus brauchbare CPUs, aber... es sind jetzt seit zwei Jahren dieselben Chips und ein drittes Jahr steht uns bevor. Wie gesagt, die werden mit der Zeit auch nicht besser.


amd hat vorallem auch das Problem, was ich von Anfang an mit GCN hatte: Schnell, aber durstig. Ebenso beim Bulldozer. Gut der war langsam und durstig.
Hier haben mich immer alle als FANBOY beschimpft, weil ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hab. Aber genau schlechte Effizienz ist es, die AMD beim Wettrennen mit Intel und Nvidia zurückgeworfen hat.
Denn Intel und Nvidia können stets die Performance noch eine Spur weiter erhöhen, wenn die Effizienz stimmt. Oder niedrigeren Verbrauch und somit leisere Kühlung oder längere Akkulaufzeit rausholen.
Nvidia hat scho von Anfang an eine ähnliche Performance bei meist weniger Verbrauch erreicht. Jetzt erst recht mit Maxwell. 
Hätte AMD diese Architektur, würde das für die APUs schon enorm helfen: die wären dann entweder deutlich sparsamer oder man könnte den freigewordenen Energieverbrauch in 20-30% mehr CPU Takt stecken (oder halt nochmals GPU), was die Produkte schon interessanter macht.
Bei den APUs stört mich aber die geringe Basis-Power der CPU, das wird dann hoffentlich mit einer Effizienteren "Zen" Architektur in 3-4 Jahren mal erledigt sein, bis dorthin hat aber Intel im GPU Bereich so weit aufgeholt, dass der APU Markt vielleicht völlig offen ist.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



SimonG schrieb:


> Sackgasse, weil es AMD trotz mehrfacher Überarbeitung leider nicht geschafft hat einen konkurrenzfähigen FX-Prozessor anzubieten.
> Damals, vor fünf Jahren, habe ich mir ein AM3+ Board und einen Phenom II X4 955 gekauft. Mit dem Gedanken, wenn die Leistung mal nicht mehr ausreichen sollte auf einen FX zu wechseln.
> Mittlerweile ist die Leistung trotz Übertaktung auf 3,7 GHz nicht immer ausreichend für aktuelle Spiele. Es wäre also eigentlich an der Zeit für etwas neues. Doch AMD hat einfach keine brauchbare CPU im Angebot, die die Neuanschaffung wert wäre. Ich hatte erwartet, dass man nach fünf Jahen zum gleichen Preis eine deutlich bessere CPU bekommt. Dem ist aber nicht so, deswegen habe ich den Phenom II noch und das wird wohl auch noch eine Weile so bleiben. Notfalls verträgt mein X4 955 auch noch ein paar Hertz mehr, wenn die Kühlung verbessert wird.


 

Ähnlich ging es mir vor knapp über 3 Jahren. 
Weil mir ein I5 2500K + ASUS P6P67 zu teuer war und der I3 nicht übertaktbar ist, habe ich einen Monat vor Bulldozer Release ein 990XA UD3 und den Phenom II X4 955 gekauft. 
Und ich kann meinen Vorrednern nicht ganz zu stimmen.
Bereits zu Release wurde der FX von vielen sehr kritisch beurteilt.
Auch von mir, ich wusste damals bereits, dass die erste FX Architektur für mich als Gamer nicht der Rede wert ist.
Hätte AMD das Versprechen (auch aus der Sicht eines Gamers) wahr gemacht und mit einem I5 2500K konkurrieren können, hätte ich den höheren Stromverbrauch in kauf genommen.
Aber davon war und ist AMD ja meilenweit entfernt (mal abgesehen vom 9590 mit enormem Stromverbrauch und TDP).

Die Hoffnung lag dann auf Vishera und selbst die zweite Auflage konnte dann nicht überzeugen.
Etwas mehr Leistung pro Takt gegenüber einem Phenom ist in den derzeitigen Spielen einfach nicht rentabel.
Vor allem, da in den meisten Spielen bei mir (Assetto Corsa/R3E) relativ früh der Mainthread limitiert.

Und ich als Schüler kann mir kaum ein Update auf eine Haswell CPU leisten.
Zum einen brauche ich auch Geld fürs real life zum anderen würde die Haswell CPU lediglich mehr Stabilität im Multiplayer gewährleisten.
Und das sind mir ca. 230-350€ einfach nicht wert.


----------



## Jan565 (16. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



Rollora schrieb:


> amd hat vorallem auch das Problem, was ich von Anfang an mit GCN hatte: Schnell, aber durstig. Ebenso beim Bulldozer. Gut der war langsam und durstig.
> Hier haben mich immer alle als FANBOY beschimpft, weil ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hab. Aber genau schlechte Effizienz ist es, die AMD beim Wettrennen mit Intel und Nvidia zurückgeworfen hat.
> Denn Intel und Nvidia können stets die Performance noch eine Spur weiter erhöhen, wenn die Effizienz stimmt. Oder niedrigeren Verbrauch und somit leisere Kühlung oder längere Akkulaufzeit rausholen.
> Nvidia hat scho von Anfang an eine ähnliche Performance bei meist weniger Verbrauch erreicht. Jetzt erst recht mit Maxwell.


 
GCN brauch viel Strom? Also eine GTX480 liegt bei fast 300W und war als Konkurrenz zur 5870 gedacht. Die 5870W begnügte sich aber mit 180W. Es gibt keine AMD Single GPU Karte die so schlecht in der Effizienz ist. Eine GTX580 brauch etwa 250W und eine 7970GHz 210W und ist schneller als eine GTX580. Die GTX680 ist in etwa genauso schnell und frisst auch genauso viel. Bei Nvidia von Effizient zu reden, ist echt fehl am Platz. Erst jetzt mit der 750Ti oder mit den kommenden Maxwell ist Nvidia sparsam. Dabei muss man dazu sagen, Die AMD Karten sind bereits über ein halbes Jahr da und es steht auch wohl da der Nachfolger vor der Tür. Nvidia war noch nie wirklich auf stromsparen aus! 

Was Bulldozer angeht stimme ich dir voll zu. Es ist für uns Gamer ein einziger Reinfall, in Anwendungen schlägt aber ein 8350 einen 3770K. Aber ich bin der Meinung das Zen gar nicht schlimmer werden kann, daher gehe ich davon aus, das AMD es schafft zumindest eine CPU hin zu legen, die da ansetzt wo AMD mit dem Phenom 2 war.



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung lag dann auf Vishera und selbst die zweite Auflage konnte dann nicht überzeugen.
> Etwas mehr Leistung pro Takt gegenüber einem Phenom ist in den derzeitigen Spielen einfach nicht rentabel.
> Vor allem, da in den meisten Spielen bei mir (Assetto Corsa/R3E) relativ früh der Mainthread limitiert.


 
Wo hat denn Vishera mehr Leistung pro Takt als der Deneb? Der Vishera ist nur schneller, weil er mit Integereinheiten hat. Aber nicht weil er pro Takt schneller ist. Als vergleich kannst du dir den 7850K heranziehen und ihn mit einem 980BE vergleichen. Beide haben gleich viel Takt und der Deneb ist genauso schnell. Der 7850K hat aber schon den Nachfolger vom Piledriver drin und schafft es immer noch nicht!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



Jan565 schrieb:


> GCN brauch viel Strom? Also eine GTX480 liegt bei fast 300W und war als Konkurrenz zur 5870 gedacht. Die 5870W begnügte sich aber mit 180W. Es gibt keine AMD Single GPU Karte die so schlecht in der Effizienz ist. Eine GTX580 brauch etwa 250W und eine 7970GHz 210W und ist schneller als eine GTX580. Die GTX680 ist in etwa genauso schnell und frisst auch genauso viel. Bei Nvidia von Effizient zu reden, ist echt fehl am Platz. Erst jetzt mit der 750Ti oder mit den kommenden Maxwell ist Nvidia sparsam. Dabei muss man dazu sagen, Die AMD Karten sind bereits über ein halbes Jahr da und es steht auch wohl da der Nachfolger vor der Tür. Nvidia war noch nie wirklich auf stromsparen aus!


 
Ich habe das hier 3 mal durchgelesen, bevor ich aufgegeben habe.

- HD 5870 mit GCN? Hä, das kam erst ab der HD7000 Reihe
- "keine AMD Single GPU Karte die so schlecht in der Effizienz ist" ?
- GTX580 verbraucht bei einer 40nm Fertigung mehr Watt und ist langsamer als als eine HD7970 in 28nm? Was? o.O
- "Die GTX680 ist in etwa genauso schnell und frisst auch genauso viel." Nein sie frisst weniger: Umfangreicher Stromverbrauchs-Vergleich Radeon HD 7970 vs. GeForce GTX 680 | 3DCenter.org und das ist nicht mal die GHz Edition


----------



## Rollora (16. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ich habe das hier 3 mal durchgelesen, bevor ich aufgegeben habe.
> 
> - HD 5870 mit GCN? Hä, das kam erst ab der HD7000 Reihe
> - "keine AMD Single GPU Karte die so schlecht in der Effizienz ist" ?
> ...


 Jepp eben: Nvidia ist seit klar ist, dass die Fertigungstechnologien langsamere Schritte machen, extrem auf der Suche nach effizienz. Man tuned die Architektur richtung Fertigungsprozess und viel mehr auf die tatsächlichen Bedürfnisse der Spiele hin, statt der eventuell Zukünftigen oder vergangenen.
Schaut man sich die Radeon 285  hat hier AMD verschlafen im Vergleich zu dem was Nvidia mit Maxwell hat:
AMD: mehr transistoren, mehr kosten pro chip, immer noch hoher Verbrauch, KAUM mehr Leistung
Nvidia: weniger Transistoren, geringere Kosten pro chip, geringerer Verbrauch, mehr Leistung

Fegt den Weg für Nvidia automatisch frei für: Mobile Prozessoren, Laptops, Preiskämpfe (weil die chips günstiger sind, die Kühlung günstiger ist), leisere Grafikkarten, weniger Ausflälle wegen Überhitzung/Verschleißerscheinungen usw usf.

Und ich sag das als AMD Grafikkartenkäufer, aber die Entwicklung gefällt mir nicht GCN ist zwar kein Griff ins Klo wie Bulldozer, aber auch nur, weil trotz des Verbrauchs die Leistung stimmt und man mitm Preis gegen Nvidia dagegenhält.


----------



## wollekassel (17. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*

GoldenMic und Rollora und Co. mal wieder da? Viele Grüße!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4hHLnbhqUY


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



Rollora schrieb:


> Jepp eben: Nvidia ist seit klar ist, dass die Fertigungstechnologien langsamere Schritte machen, extrem auf der Suche nach effizienz. Man tuned die Architektur richtung Fertigungsprozess und viel mehr auf die tatsächlichen Bedürfnisse der Spiele hin, statt der eventuell Zukünftigen oder vergangenen.



? Wo optimiert Nvidia denn da mehr auf die Bedürfnisse von Spielern hin als AMD? Wenn du da jetzt auf Chips wie den GK104 anspielst ist das auch das einzige was optimiert wird und auch da ehr auf Sparsamkeit und Kosten. Im High End Bereich schickt man nach wie vor Karten die eigentlich nicht primär zum Spielen geschaffen wurden ins Rennen, so wie die Titan oder die 780Ti, und daher eine Menge Zeug mit sich rumschleppen was fürs reine Spielen von weitestgehender Belanglosigkeit ist.



Rollora schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Radeon 285  hat hier AMD verschlafen im Vergleich zu dem was Nvidia mit Maxwell hat:
> AMD: mehr transistoren, mehr kosten pro chip, immer noch hoher Verbrauch, KAUM mehr Leistung
> Nvidia: weniger Transistoren, geringere Kosten pro chip, geringerer Verbrauch, mehr Leistung



Äh, aber du weißt schon das die AMD Radeon 285 da ein ehr zweifelhaftes Beispiel ist? Die Karte ist reinste Resteverwertung der 290 und 290X. Genau wie die GTX465 damals Resteverwertung der GTX480, 470er Fermis war.



Rollora schrieb:


> Und ich sag das als AMD Grafikkartenkäufer, aber die Entwicklung gefällt mir nicht GCN ist zwar kein Griff ins Klo wie Bulldozer, aber auch nur, weil trotz des Verbrauchs die Leistung stimmt und man mitm Preis gegen Nvidia dagegenhält.



GCN ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger ein Griff ins Klo als Keepler. Denn das war der direkte Konkurent gegen den GCN in Form der R9 290 und 290X platziert wurde. Dabei nehmen sich in Sachen Leistung und Leistungsaufnahme beide Architekturen nicht viel, oder zumindest nicht soviel das man da eine Architektur als Fehlschlag oder merklich schlechter ansehen könnte. Im Performence Mittelfeld ist GCN auch nicht schlechter als Keepler und vor allem nicht merklich Stromhungriger.
Ich sehe daher absolut keine nachvollziehbaren Anhaltspunkte für deine Aussage.
Beide Unternehmen stehen momentan bzgl. ihrer Architekturen recht ehnlich gut da.

Was AMDs Stand bzgl. der CPUs angeht ist das freilich ein ganz anderes Thema hat aber auch rein garnichts mit ihren Grafikkarten zu tun.


----------



## Rollora (17. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ? Wo optimiert Nvidia denn da mehr auf die Bedürfnisse von Spielern hin als AMD?


SpielE nicht Spieler.
Vor 3-4 Jahren, als Fermi man die GPUs geplant hat, wusste man ja noch nicht wie das Verhältnis Shader zu Textur, Tesselation usw in Spielen eingesetzt wird.
Heute weiß man das besser und wenn man das nach ähnlichem Schema ist bei den meisten Spielen, kann man enorm an der Effizienz drehen, wenn man einfach nur die GPU jenem Verhältnis anpasst.
Drum hat ja auch Intel bei der nächsten iGPU mehr Texturierleistung pro Shader, weil die theoretische Rechenleistung/Compute Power für Spiele zu hoch ist im Vergleich zur Texturierleistung. 
Quasi alle Flaschenhälse gleich dick machen, verstehst es jetzt?
Nix anderes hat etwa AMD bei Radeon 5850 auf 6870 gemacht. Dadurch hatte man dann gleiche FPS bei weniger Transistoren bei weniger Verbrauch, bei weniger Produktionskosten usw.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Äh, aber du weißt schon das die AMD Radeon 285 da ein ehr zweifelhaftes  Beispiel ist? Die Karte ist reinste Resteverwertung der 290 und 290X.  Genau wie die GTX465 damals Resteverwertung der GTX480, 470er Fermis  war.


na eben genau nicht.
die 285er sind neu aufgelegte, überarbeitete Architekturen. Drum ist man ja so enttäuscht. Nix mit  reste verwerten. Eben genau jene oben genannte Anordnungen von Hardwareeinheiten haben sich geändert. Das passiert aber nicht einfach über deaktivierte Hardwareeinheiten... AMD nennt es deshalb ja auch die GCN in 3. Generation [/QUOTE]





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was AMDs Stand bzgl. der CPUs angeht ist das freilich ein ganz anderes  Thema hat aber auch rein garnichts mit ihren Grafikkarten zu  tun.


blöd, denn die CPUs sind hier im Thread eigentlich grad Thema 
Und deshalb diskutiere ich auch nicht länge mal breite wieder und wieder über GPUs, das Thema ist in 100 anderen Threads schon erledigt. Aber sehr wohl ist GCN in vielen Fällen ineffizienter als Nvidias derzeitige Produktlinie und erst recht, wenn man nix gegen Maxwell in der Hand hat, wir werden sehen was da kommt, dann können wir uns im Thread zum Test gerne unterhalten


----------



## Ralle@ (17. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



wollekassel schrieb:


> GoldenMic und Rollora und Co. mal wieder da? Viele Grüße!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4hHLnbhqUY


 

Tja, ich bin aber der selben Meinung.
Die AMD FX Prozzis kann man als Gamer nicht kaufen, in Games wo Multithread keine Rolle spielt werden die von den alten Phenoms geschlagen (und die sind schon keine guten CPUs) und wo der FX seine stärken ausspielen könnte, fehlt es an IPC Leistung. Kurz um, das Teil ist ein Griff ins Klo.

Und nur mal so zum Nachdenken, wäre AMD auf Intel Niveau, dann würden die ihre CPUs und Mainboards nicht zu Schleuderpreisen verkaufen.
AMD ist kein Robin Hood Verein, die wollen auch nur unsere bestes, nämlich unser Geld.


----------



## Rollora (17. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*

ach manche Deppen hier musst du einfach ignorieren.
Mir wird ständig unterstellt ich sei Fanboy von irgendwas, nur weil ich nicht deren Meinung bin.
Relativ klar ersichtlich, dass sie blödsinn reden, wäre das ganze, wenn man meine PCs zu Hause ansieht: 1 Intel Pentium 1, einige Athlons, Athlon 64, die erste AMD APU und dann ein weiterer Intel Core i7, also quasi 80% meiner selbst gekauften CPUs sind von AMD und abgesehen von 3dfx Karten bei mir zu HAuse 100% der GPUs. Vielleicht gerade deshalb (und weil ich in der Arbeit genau die Umgekehrte Situation hab') fällt es mir leichter, objektiv zu sein.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*

Aber gegenseitige Vorwürfe und Beschimpfungen bringen auch nix. Ich finde es traurig das man nicht vernünftig diskutieren kann und gleich in die Fanboy Schublade gesteckt wird.

Ich persönlich kauf das was mehr Leistung bringt, mein letztes AMD System war ein Athlon X2. Damals hatte der Pentium D keine Chance, seit dem Core 2 habe ich nur noch Intel da AMD seitdem nicht mehr mithalten kann.

Und wer ehrlich ist, so viel mehr kosten die Intel nicht. Wer einen FX 8000er will, kann beim Mainboard nicht sparen da sonst die Spannungswandler gegrillt werden und ein vergleichbares I5 System kostet um die 60€ mehr, was angesichts der Mehrleistung wenig ist.
Und AMD ist ja nicht nur bei den CPUs hinten, die Chipsätze sind Uralt und nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.


----------



## BiosShock (17. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



SimonG schrieb:


> Sackgasse, weil es AMD trotz mehrfacher  Überarbeitung leider nicht geschafft hat einen konkurrenzfähigen  FX-Prozessor anzubieten.
> Damals, vor fünf Jahren, habe ich mir ein  AM3+ Board und einen Phenom II X4 955 gekauft. Mit dem Gedanken, wenn  die Leistung mal nicht mehr ausreichen sollte auf einen FX zu wechseln.
> Mittlerweile  ist die Leistung trotz Übertaktung auf 3,7 GHz nicht immer ausreichend  für aktuelle Spiele. Es wäre also eigentlich an der Zeit für etwas  neues. Doch AMD hat einfach keine brauchbare CPU im Angebot, die die  Neuanschaffung wert wäre. Ich hatte erwartet, dass man nach fünf Jahen  zum gleichen Preis eine deutlich bessere CPU bekommt. Dem ist aber nicht  so, deswegen habe ich den Phenom II noch und das wird wohl auch noch  eine Weile so bleiben. Notfalls verträgt mein X4 955 auch noch ein paar  Hertz mehr, wenn die Kühlung verbessert wird.



Das meinte ich mit Henne Ei Kausalität. Es ist nur nicht jede Software auf den Bulli optimiert. Aber wenn, ist das Ding echt sehr zügig zu Gange. 

Ich bin von PII/955 auf den FX umgestiegen. Glaub mir das merkst Du mehr als nur ein bisschen. 
Besonders wenn Du dazu Win8.1 als Unterbau nimmst. Und so viel fressen die FX auch nicht(im Jahresdurchschnitt ca. 55/65? Watt die Stunde). Auch wenn ich Render und dann die 8 Kerne auch mal 24Std auf 100% werkeln(mit OC) sind nicht mehr drin im Verbrauch.  

Das ganze ist mehr aufgebauscht als es sollte. Zumal ich hier auch mit den i7 zu tun hab. Im alltäglichen Gebrauch ist da kaum bis kein Unterschied zu spüren(meist mehr Einbildung). Stell dem FX3850 eine 280/290 zur Seite und es geht die Post ab. 

So sind meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (17. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



Rollora schrieb:


> ach manche Deppen hier musst du einfach ignorieren.
> Mir wird ständig unterstellt ich sei Fanboy von irgendwas, nur weil ich nicht deren Meinung bin.
> Relativ klar ersichtlich, dass sie blödsinn reden, wäre das ganze, wenn man meine PCs zu Hause ansieht: 1 Intel Pentium 1, einige Athlons, Athlon 64, die erste AMD APU und dann ein weiterer Intel Core i7, also quasi 80% meiner selbst gekauften CPUs sind von AMD und abgesehen von 3dfx Karten bei mir zu HAuse 100% der GPUs. Vielleicht gerade deshalb (und weil ich in der Arbeit genau die Umgekehrte Situation hab') fällt es mir leichter, objektiv zu sein.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



BiosShock schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit Henne Ei Kausalität. Es ist nur nicht jede Software auf den Bulli optimiert. Aber wenn, ist das Ding echt sehr zügig zu Gange.
> 
> Ich bin von PII/955 auf den FX umgestiegen. Glaub mir das merkst Du mehr als nur ein bisschen.
> Besonders wenn Du dazu Win8.1 als Unterbau nimmst. Und so viel fressen die FX auch nicht(im Jahresdurchschnitt ca. 55/65? Watt die Stunde). Auch wenn ich Render und dann die 8 Kerne auch mal 24Std auf 100% werkeln(mit OC) sind nicht mehr drin im Verbrauch.
> ...



Ich bin jetzt von einem i7 860 @3.7GHz auf einen i7 4820k @ 4GHz umgestiegen und glaub mir, selbst da merkt man deutliche Unterschiede und das obwohl der i7 860 noch bisschen mehr Leistung beim spielen bringt als ein FX-8350.
Es mag ja sein das man beim surfen, und normaler Windowstätigkeit keinen nennswerten Unterschied merkt. Aber spätestens in Spielen, was für mich auch normaler Gebrauch ist, merkt man definitiv einen.
Das merk ich beim Vergleich zwischen i7 860 und i7 4820k grade bei Spielen wie Warthunder. Mit dem i7 860 ist der öfters unter 40FPS eingebrochen. Mit dem i7 4820 hatte ich keine Einbrüche unter 40FPS mehr. In Civilization V, Anno 2070 das gleiche, die Minimum FPS liegen spürbar höher was insgesammt ein angenehmeres Spielgefühl beschert und definitiv keine subjektive Einbildung ist.


----------



## BiosShock (17. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt von einem i7 860 @3.7GHz auf einen i7 4820k @ 4GHz umgestiegen und glaub mir, selbst da merkt man deutliche Unterschiede und das obwohl der i7 860 noch bisschen mehr Leistung beim spielen bringt als ein FX-8350.
> Es mag ja sein das man beim surfen, und normaler Windowstätigkeit keinen nennswerten Unterschied merkt. Aber spätestens in Spielen, was für mich auch normaler Gebrauch ist, merkt man definitiv einen.
> Das merk ich beim Vergleich zwischen i7 860 und i7 4820k grade bei Spielen wie Warthunder. Mit dem i7 860 ist der öfters unter 40FPS eingebrochen. Mit dem i7 4820 hatte ich keine Einbrüche unter 40FPS mehr. In Civilization V, Anno 2070 das gleiche, die Minimum FPS liegen spürbar höher was insgesammt ein angenehmeres Spielgefühl beschert und definitiv keine subjektive Einbildung ist.



Klar den i7-860 mit dem i7 4820 zu vergleichen...  Da lang schon ein 3770 im Standardtakt um mit dem 860(inklusive OC) den Boden zu wischen. 

Was so Pi mal Daumen die "Durchschnitts"-Liga vom FX8350 ist. Im übrigen gibt es auch Situationen wo sich der FX mit einen 4770 anlegen kann.

Kommen wir mal zu den Preisen. 

i7 - 860 ca. 110€
i7 - 3770 ca. 250€
i7 - 4770 ca. 260€
i7 - 4820 ca. 290€

FX 8350 ca. 150€ 

So wie ich das sehe habe ich das bessere Preis/Leistung Verhältnis. Auch wenn ich am Tag zwei/zehntel €Cent mehr Strom verblase.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



BiosShock schrieb:


> Klar den i7-860 mit dem i7 4820 zu vergleichen...  Da lang schon ein 3770 im Standardtakt um mit dem 860(inklusive OC) den Boden zu wischen.
> 
> Was so Pi mal Daumen die "Durchschnitts"-Liga vom FX8350 ist. Im übrigen gibt es auch Situationen wo sich der FX mit einen 4770 anlegen kann.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch zu keinen Zeitpunkt etwas wie das P/L Verhältnis in Frage gestellt. Es ging darum das das du meintest in alltäglichen Situationen sei die Mehrleistung von Intel-CPUs subektiv und Einbildung.
Da spielen aber inzwischen auch etwas ist was alltäglich ist habe ich lediglich angemerkt das halt das Mehr an Leistung nicht nur Einbildung ist, sondern es halt wirklich Unterschiede in ganz normalen alltäglichen Bereich gibt die sich an Hand von Benchs auch belegen lassen würden.

Und dafür bräuchte man nicht mal einen 4770, 4820 oder 3770. Da würde es auch reichen dem FX einen aktuellen i5 für rund 160€ vor die Nase zu setzen und er würde auf Grund seiner niedrigen IPC den kürzeren ziehen, was er auch schon gegenüber dem i7 860 in Spielen tut und das obwohl da die Differenz gegenüber dem FX-8350 noch deutlich kleiner ist und beide noch bedeutend näher zusammen liegen. Der 4820 war übrigens kein Vergleich mit dem 860, sondern zum 860 was die Steigerung in alltäglichen Belangen angeht. Denn das der 4820 mehr Leistung hat sollte ja wohl außer Frage stehen.

 Und ja der FX kann in einigen wenigen Fällen mit einem i7 4770 mithalten, allerdings kannst du die alltäglichen Anwendungen wo das der Fall ist schon fast wieder an einer Hand abzählen.

Ich will auch garnicht sagen das FX-Prozessoren wie der 8350 keine Berechtigung haben zu existieren. Wer für kleinen Geldbeutel eine CPU zum Rendern sucht mag vieleicht sogar damit glücklich werden, wobei ich da schon ehr zu einer Grafikkarte greifen würde, da einfach in fast allen Fällen schneller.
Trotz allen ist es nunmal keine Einbildung das abseits von Windows, Internet und Youtube schauen und Anwendungen die schon fast in nicht mehr ganz "alltäglich" fallen wie Rendern, es halt keine Einbildung ist das die FX-Prozessoren nachweislich keine so gute Performence bieten wie Intel Prozessoren in der selben Preisklasse.

Letzlich aber muss jeder selbst wissen was bessere Performence und geschmeidigere FPS ihm Wert sind. Denn würde man danach gehen was für den Alltag reichen täte wäre auch ein FX-8350 für seine 150€ schon rausgeschmissenes Geld und es würde eine CPU im Bereich von 80-100 Euro auch tun.


----------



## DerXanny (18. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*

Hallo,

ich besitze ein FX-8120 und habe von einem Phenom X4 3,4 GHz aufgerüstet.
Ok, IPC-mäßig ist er langsamer bzw. nicht schneller, aber die Effizienz ist besser finde ich, ich kann es nicht direkt in Zahlen ausdrücken.
Aber seid der Aufrüstung spare ich jeden Tag Strom, dazu muss ich sagen das ich nicht durchgehend spiele.
(Jahresrechnung um 300 KWh gesenkt)
Mehr Idle-Zeit, im Schnitt gute 6h am Tag und ein Vergleich zu einem Intel kann man nicht ziehen.
BITTE nicht mit einem Intel vergleichen, zum Phenom X4 spart es schon einiges ein, finde ich.
Zudem spielt man ja nicht dauernd, ich wollte günstig aufrüsten, CPU bei ebay für 70 bekommen.
P/L mäßig gut, 890FX + RAM schon vorhanden. Thermisch ist der FX eine Katastrophe, da muss ich zugeben, getestet bei allen Integer auf 4,3 GHz, abartige 180+ Watt, geht heutzutage garnicht mehr. 
Ich nutze die CPU natürlich im Multithread bei Videobearbeitung und Konvertierung.

Wer heute neu kauft, empfehle ich immer zu Intel, wer aufrüstet und ein passendes MB hat, kann heute immer noch ein FX nehmen und für das restliche Geld die passende Grafikkarte.

OK, wenn ich genug Geld habe, wird mein nächster PC ein Intel, aber bis dahin ist noch Zeit.
Aber schauen wir mal was "ZEN" bringt, dann entscheidet man sich.


----------



## nudelhaus (18. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*

man hat mehr erwartet wie er liefern konnte, aber für den preis bietet er eine top leistung.


----------



## Rollora (18. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*



BiosShock schrieb:


> Klar den i7-860 mit dem i7 4820 zu vergleichen...  Da lang schon ein 3770 im Standardtakt um mit dem 860(inklusive OC) den Boden zu wischen.
> 
> Was so Pi mal Daumen die "Durchschnitts"-Liga vom FX8350 ist. Im übrigen gibt es auch Situationen wo sich der FX mit einen 4770 anlegen kann.
> 
> ...


 wie denn? Der FX 8350 ist lansamer als JEDER von dir genannte, Prozessor, bis auf dem um 110, der ist mal vorne  mal hinten. Zumal er mehr Strom verbraucht...
Hinzu kommt die iGPU in den neueren i7, die dafür sorgt, dass sobald man mal was außerhalb von Spielen macht und vielleicht QuickSync oder ähnliches verwendet, der Vorsprung nur größer wird.
Zumal ich selbst für meinen i7 920 oder den 860 keine 220€ kurz nach Release gezahlt hab'
Hinzu kommt, dass der 920 jetzt grad 6 Jahre alt ist, und immer noch für alles reicht, hat man auf 6 Jahre verteilt halt 220€ ausgegeben, das sind keine 40€ pro Jahr, beim 860 ähnlich.
Natürlich ist ein hochgezüchteter Bulldozer keinesfalls schlecht, schon gar nicht, wenn man schon AM3+ mit ausreichend RAM hatte. Aber die i7 haben halt noch reserven und es kommt dazu, dass sie bei allem was BIS 4 threads benutzt, deutlich überlegen sind, und die wenigen Programme die mehr als 4 Threads benutzen erst das Bild knapper, aber nie zu Gunsten des Bulldozers wenden.
Der i7 war, wenn man noch ETWAS Geld übrig hat, somit immer die bessere Investition.
Zumal man ja auch auf i3 und i5 hinweisen kann: i5 gibts sehr günstig, sind alle besser als der Bulldozer. i3 sind nochmal günstiger, und schlagen in 90% der Spiele auch den Bulldozer.





DerXanny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich besitze ein FX-8120 und habe von einem Phenom X4 3,4 GHz aufgerüstet.
> Ok, IPC-mäßig ist er langsamer bzw. nicht schneller, aber die Effizienz  ist besser finde ich, ich kann es nicht direkt in Zahlen ausdrücken.
> ...


 kann man so stehen lassen.
Für Stromsparer, die neu kaufen empfehle ich natürlich Haswell: Es gibt Boards, etwa eines von Fujitsu, das braucht im Idle MIT Prozessor (und ein PC Idelt oft mit einem guten Prozessor, schließlich sind die Tasks ja schneller fertig) 10 Watt.
Das wird mit Broadwell oder Skylake sicher noch besser. DDR4 sowieso
Mit dem passenden Kühler läuft das System somit lautlos: habe den Skythe Mugen V2 PCGH Edition für CPU und Co. einen 14 cm Gehäuselüfter, 50% der Zeit läuft das System ohne Lüfter, komplett aus. 30% laufen die Lüfter bei 600 Umdrehungen - das ist lautlos, außer man öffnet das GEhäuse und hört hin.
Nur zum Spielen gehen die Lüfter auf 800-1000 Umdrehungen hoch. 
Wäre die Grafikkarte nicht, wäre auch das fast lautlos


----------



## DerXanny (18. September 2014)

*AW: AMD Manager spricht über Bulldozer Nachfolger*

Das stimmt, meiner läuft selten mit 125 Watt und wenn max. 1-2 h auf 100 Watt. Alle Integer auf 100% sehr selten, es gibt einfach zu wenige Programme die 8 Threads brauchen.
Heute ist das noch nicht nötig, "ZEN" könnte eine richtige Richtung sein. Hoffe das er Effizient arbeitet und wenn dann am Ende die IPC stimmt, könnte AMD evtl. wieder eine Konkurrenz sein.

Meiner ist trotz guten Gehäuse im Sommer ein kleiner Düsenjäger, 120 mm Lüfter bei 1800 rpm, hab aber auch ein günstigen Kühler, evtl. Nachrüstbedarf.
Möchte aber nicht mehr Geld in das System stecken, auch wenn ich einen neuen Kühler wahrscheinlich ins neue System mitnehmen werden kann. 

Warten wir mal bis 2016/17 was AMD uns bietet, die zweite Ausbbaustufe ist da meist die bessere.


----------

